# Akva Stabil Aquariums



## Christian Walker (23 Jul 2013)

Hi, Im looking at doing a planted tank but despite me wanting one of those nice open top ones the boss has said we have to have one with a lid and the lights under the hood.  She doesn't want the cats getting in or lights shining into the room   So I decided if I have to do it her way, I may as well at least get a smart looking one.  And I came across a brand called Akva Stabil.  

Problem is that I don't seem to be able to find anyone who sells them.  And I was wondering can anyone help on here ?  Have you seen any of these tanks for sale anywhere ?

Heres hoping.....


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 Jul 2013)

It might be worth dropping them an email

EldoradoVelkommen til AkvaStabil 

The Danes are good business people and should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Christian Walker (24 Jul 2013)

OK thank you Ian, I will try that route.  

Incidentally, does anyone have one of these ?  I may have to resort to trying to find a decent used one if they turn out to be too pricey lol.


----------



## Christian Walker (25 Jul 2013)

Seems they are hard to get hold of ! And these tanks are as rare as rocking horse poo.  Grrr


----------



## TimT (26 Jul 2013)

Hi Christian. It is currently vacation time in Denmark for industrial type companies. My guess is that it is a skeleton crew running AkvaStabil right now 

It is still unacceptable that they didn't get back to you but hopefully they will get around to it once people get back from vacation.

Have you tried doing a Google search with hits from only your region? You go to Google, press the little sprocket in the top right corner, chose 'advanced search', chose your country under 'region', type in AkvaStabil in the top, and then look for company pages/web shops that mentioned AkvaStabil.

Cheers from Denmark


----------



## Christian Walker (26 Jul 2013)

Hi Tim, Im not too worried that I have not heard back yet, just a little surprised but if its vacation time that might explain things.  I have indeed googled them and its coming up with nothing in the UK


----------



## sa80mark (26 Jul 2013)

Aluminiums akvarier, Akvarier, Ferskvand, MiniZoo

Not sure if this is any help to you but these will  deliver tanks to the uk

Im sure there will be no end of other places that will to


----------



## Christian Walker (26 Jul 2013)

Thank you SA80 I will check them out 
Its always my luck that I see something I like and either cant get it or cant afford it, LOL


----------



## Christian Walker (28 Jul 2013)

Well it looks like I will have to make a road trip to Europe unless I can find out a cheap way of getting a tank over here.    Such smart tanks though I really want one.


----------



## Christian Walker (3 Aug 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Aluminiums akvarier, Akvarier, Ferskvand, MiniZoo
> 
> Not sure if this is any help to you but these will deliver tanks to the uk
> 
> Im sure there will be no end of other places that will to


 


Hi mate have you used them before ?


----------

